# Bizarreries sur la taille des fichiers sur MacOS 9...



## Oracle (26 Décembre 2002)

Voila, j'utilise MacOS 9.2.2, et lorsque je grave un CD avec CD-Burner, la taille du CD est d'environ 550 Mo, mais lorsque je copie tout le CD sur le Macintosh alors la taille augmente de plus de 10 fois, je passe de 500 Mo à 7 Giga octets...

C'est normal ?

Ou mon disque dur a un problème ?
Ou un bug de MacOS ?

Si c'est un bug, il est réparable ? Et comment ?

On dirait que ca prendr réellement 7 go sur le disque, je ne pense pas que ça soit un bug du paneau d'Informations du disque...

Ca m'inquiète...

Copie d'ecran du Controle + i sur le CD en question et le dossier où tout a été copié


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2002)

Ton disque dur est-il formatté en HFS, ou HFS+?


----------



## Niconemo (27 Décembre 2002)

Le format du disque dur compte. Et le nombre et la taille des fichiers aussi :

Pour faire simple, les disques sont divisés en cellules. 

Les cellules des CD sont plus petites que les cellules des Disques durs.

Un fichier peut s'étaler sur plusieurs cellules (heureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Mais une cellule ne peut pas contenir des morceaux de plusieurs fichiers différents. 

Donc il y a de la perte d'espace entre la fin d'un fichier et la cellule suivante. Et plus les fichiers sont petits, plus le nombre de cellules à moitié vides est grand.

De là à multiplier la taille de l'ensemble plus de 10 fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, les formatages de disque les plus intéressants, à taille égale, sont ceux qui comportent les cellules les plus nombreuses.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2002)

D'où ma question sur le formattage du disque dur... HFS? ou HFS+?

Le pb de HFS c'est que c'est un vieux système de formattage du temps où les disques durs étaient tout petits. Ce système ne peut gérer qu'un nombre fini de "cellules". Donc quand on formatte un gros disque dur en HFS, le formattage doit créer des "cellules" de taille unitaire très importante.

HFS+ au contraire, crée des "cellules" de 4 kO


----------



## Oracle (27 Décembre 2002)

HFS ou HFS+, aucune idée, c'est le Mac que j'utilise au travail donc je ne l'ai pas formaté moi même.

Il y a un moyen de le savoir ? Un outil a telecharger qui renseignerai sur mon FS et la taille des clusters par exemple ?


----------



## roro (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Oracle:</font><hr />* HFS ou HFS+, aucune idée, c'est le Mac que j'utilise au travail donc je ne l'ai pas formaté moi même.

Il y a un moyen de le savoir ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

sélectionne ton disque, lis les infos. Tu verras le format : mac os standard ou mac os étendu (hfs+).


----------



## Télémac (27 Décembre 2002)

dans le menu pomme

information système apple/périphérique/disque dur

tu auras l'infos en quoi est formaté ton DD
pour compléter le propos de la différence entre HFS et HFS+
Je ne me souviens plus le rapport et je vais dires des énormités avec les chiffres que j'avance,  mais sur le fond, le principe est là.
Avant OS 8, les Dd étaient formatés en HFS et n'importe quel petit fichier de 2Ko par exemple était stocké dans un espace disque affecté de 64 ko
du coup tu 'bloques" un espace inutilisé de 64 - 2 = 62 ko de perdu
Avec le format DD HFS+, l'espace affecté et de l'ordre de 7ko je crois, donc tu remarques toi-même que ton fichier de 2ko fait perdre moins de place 7-2=5
D'autre part le temps daccès disque en HFS+ est plus rapide 
Pour remettre ton DD en HFS + il faut sauvegarder tous tes datas, et reformater


----------



## roro (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr />*
pour compléter le propos de la différence entre HFS et HFS+
Je ne me souviens plus le rapport et je vais dires des énormités avec les chiffres que j'avance,  mais sur le fond, le principe est là.
Avant OS 8, les Dd étaient formatés en HFS et n'importe quel petit fichier de 2Ko par exemple était stocké dans un espace disque affecté de 64 ko*<hr /></blockquote>

en fait, la taille du fichier variait considérablement selon la taille du disque.
Exemple : un alias sur un DD de 40Mo pesait environ 2Ko. Sur un disque de plus de 500Mo, il pesait facilement plus de 30ko.
Je vous laisse imaginer l'impact lorsqu'on recopiait un dossier rempli de petits fichiers vers un gros disque ! la taille pouvait plus que doubler


----------



## Oracle (27 Décembre 2002)

Plus que doubler oui... de 12 à 13 fois, c'est le cas de le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'y vois plus clair.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2002)

et alors??? HFS? ou HFS+ ce disque dur???


----------



## sfj (28 Décembre 2002)

A mon avis c'est un bug...
Quand on voit la taille des 2 en nombre d'octets,
la différence est minime (due certainement au format du disque dur)
Par contre, 572 361 699 octets ne font pas 7,03 Go


----------



## roro (28 Décembre 2002)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> * et alors??? HFS? ou HFS+ ce disque dur???  *



bah oui, on aimerait bien savoir. On a répondu à tes questions, on t'en a posé une à laquelle on aimerait avoir une réponse


----------



## peon.master (28 Décembre 2002)

Ca ressemble a un système de protection anticopie!

plusieurs fichiers pointent vers le même bloc d'espace disque. ce qui fait que si tu copies fichier par fichier, il va copier plusieurs fois le même bloc de donnnées. ==&gt; plus d'espace sur le HD

lorsque tu fais une copie physique du CD, pas de prob.
Essaie une image disque

Il y a un système de ce genre sur certains CD de jeux.

Ou alors peut-etre que c'est dû au fait que c'est un CD multiplateforme Mac/windows.

Par contre si c'est un CD que tu as fais toi même (un CD de photos par exemple), je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il y a.

voila j'espere que je raconte pas trop de conneries.


----------



## Oracle (9 Novembre 2020)

roro a dit:


> bah oui, on aimerait bien savoir. On a répondu à tes questions, on t'en a posé une à laquelle on aimerait avoir une réponse


Coucou, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je confirme, il était bien en HFS.

Ca m'a d'ailleurs permis à l'époque de convaincre ma boite qu'il fallait refaire un master propre en HFS+, ce que j'ai fait. A partir de ce moment là, c'est moi qui ai géré les masters Mac et PC de mon équipe 

Ca avait résolu le problème. En fait, on se trainait un vieux master fourni par notre client, qui avait probablement quelques années dans le nez, une vraie catastrophe. Le master remis au gout du jour était plus rapide et bien sûr réglait cette histoire de taille de fichier.

La vrai question c'est, pourquoi je me réveille 18 ans plus tard ? Et bien, je cherchais des informations sur ce problème que j'avais rencontré il y a ... 18 ans donc... et je me souvenais que j'avais demandé sur ce forum. En passant par l'historique de mes messages postés, je suis donc retombé sur mon message, et vu que, Ô honte suprême, je n'avais jamais répond à votre question !

Voilà, tort réparé... je l'espère


----------



## Oracle (9 Novembre 2020)

PS : est-ce qu'il y a un concours de la réponse la plus lente jamais apportée sur macg ?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

Oracle a dit:


> PS : est-ce qu'il y a un concours de la réponse la plus lente jamais apportée sur macg ?


Pas encore, mais pour le moment, je pense que tu es le grand gagnant.


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2020)

Respect !!!


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Oracle (10 Novembre 2020)

Ahahah, excellent


----------



## magicPDF (10 Novembre 2020)

Oracle a dit:


> Voilà, tort réparé... je l'espère


Faut avouée est déjà à moitié pardonnée.


En tout cas bravo, tu bas tous les records.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2020)

Félicitations aussi, j'étais pas inscrit depuis longtemps (une petite année) quand tu as posé ta question !


----------



## Oracle (12 Novembre 2020)

En effet ^^ je regardais aussi les intervenants de l'époque, je vois aussi Remy toujours là et actif...

Dans 6 mois et 2 jours, je vais pouvoir fêter mes 20 ans sur Macg, c'est fou je trouve, c'est comme si c'était hier ^^


----------

